# Costa Rica Orchids



## Poobah (Nov 26, 2006)

We will be spending a week in Costa Rica at Paradisus Playa Concho and, as a bit of an orchid buff, would like to head into the rain forest to see them in the wild. There have been several articles in the AOS magazine on Costa Rica Orchids.

Has anyone done an orchid tour like this? Recommendations?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Pat H (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Don't know anything about the orchids but you are extremely lucky to get an exchange into Playa Conchal. There are only 11 timeshare units. Actually, I thought they didn't deposit Costa Rica but only used it for owners. What did you use to get it?


----------



## eal (Nov 26, 2006)

This hotel offers orchid tours but it is closer to San Jose than to Playa Conchal.

http://www.cerrocoyote.com/id23.html

Their email address is
info@cerrocoyote.com 

This is an organized tour but the itinerary might give you some ideas:
http://www.hort.wisc.edu/mastergardener/event pdfs/CR07orchids.pdf

Congratulations on scoring your exchange!


----------



## Poobah (Nov 27, 2006)

*Paradisus*

Pat,

We did not trade in, we booked it all through MLT Vacations. We vacationed with the three couples at EVR, Poipu in 2005. We decided that we shoudl do it every couple of years. One of the couples had the action item for 2007 and they booked it.

It is a little pricey, but.... We will spend more for the week in Costa Rica than we spend for three weeks on Kauai. 

At least I have the solice that if we really like it (which I fear the answer will be: yes we do) we could trade into it. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Pat H (Nov 27, 2006)

Paul, I hope you aren't disappointed. The units are not fancy. The grounds are nice and the people/service is very good. Make reservations if you want to go to the sit down restaurants. When we were there, you got free horseback riding, a couple of tours(skip the pottery one) and one free zip line ride. 

I own there with 3 other people. My next use is 2008 but I probably won't be using it myself since the LOV group is going to Thailand that year.


----------



## Poobah (Nov 28, 2006)

*Paradisus*

Pat,

Thanks for the heads up. We will adjust our expectations accordingly. The photos of the rooms sure look nice, but......

We are trying to get into the same building. Is the place pretty spread out?

Cheers,

Paul


----------

